# eBay - das muss ich haben...



## Dino (7 März 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3277555447&category=37423

Und das erfahre ich erst heute! Mann, da hätte ich geboten bis der Arzt kommt... :roll:


----------



## Devilfrank (7 März 2004)

Man könnte sich wirklich totärgern.
Hier bin ich auch nicht zum Zuge gekommen...
http://www.intrado.de/funnyauctions/auction_135.jpg


----------



## PvW (7 März 2004)

Moin Dino!
*[lemmiB/]*
Wie der Zufall es will,kann ich Dir da vielleicht behilflich sein...

Es ist mir- echt und ehrlich - gelungen, an mehrere Plaketten dieser
unwiderstehlichen Reliquie zu gelangen.
Du weißt,wie Du mich erreichst.
Aber flux - Du weißt schon:
Einerseits die Nachfrage - andrerseits das böse MHD ;gerade bei jenen,
die ich unter Einsatz aller Überzeugungskraft auch aus den zerbrochenen
Gebinden den Klauen der StraßenReinigungsKräfte zu entringen in der Lage war...

FallWinkelBedingt und glasbruchtechnisch sind einige Objekte
leider (*seufz*) in Scheibchen zerfallen.

So Du - pekuniär bedacht - vielleicht an einem solchen Objekt Interesse
hast,werde ich Dir exklusiv - qua alter Bekanntschaft - selbstredend
einen großherzigen Rabatt einräumen können.

*[Bimmel]*

Nicht richtig wichtig,aber lesenswert:

*Telepolis* dazu


 :roll: 

Grüße von der PackEisGrenze

Piet


----------



## ChristianEsser (7 März 2004)

@all,
irgendwie wundere ich mich manchmal über die Versandkosten bei ebay. 4,90 € für so ein Glas Gurken? Schließlich muss man sie ja nicht 1000 fach in Watte einpacken, denn so wertvoll sind sie nun auch nicht.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## Avor (7 März 2004)

> Schließlich muss man sie ja nicht 1000 fach in Watte einpacken, denn so wertvoll sind sie nun auch nicht.



Hallo Christian,

doch, die sind schon wertvoll, schließlich sind das alles Grüne Super-Gurken, die Daniel heißen und rufen "Hilfe, holt uns hier raus!  


Gruß Avor


----------



## Fidul (9 März 2004)

Pah, verschreckte Gurken...

Vor einiger Zeit gab es bei Ebay einen Flugzeugträger. Leider ohne Bewaffnung und Zubehör...  :cry:


----------



## Dino (9 März 2004)

...und nur an Selbstabholer  !


----------



## Agavenwurm2 (10 März 2004)

Ich bin ein Star, schneidet mich hier raus!!!

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=3277830143&category=40840
Hier war sogar Körperkontakt mit Herrn D. K. aus E. in B. gegeben


----------



## Dino (11 März 2004)

3 Euronen für 'ne doofe Gurke! Das ist schon happig! Aber noch besser sind die Versandkosten.
WER IN GOTTES NAMEN ZAHLT 9 EURONEN FÜR DEN VERSAND EINER MINI-GURKE?????


----------

